# Humira question



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Hello

I need Humira for my Cytokines (40.7)

I need to find the cheapest place to buy Humira in the uk
Can you advice?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You will have to ring around....

here are some suggestions.....

Your local independent pharmacy
Your local chains
ASDA instore pharmacy - supposed to be cost price - you will have to tell them it is for IVF
Central Homecare and Healthcare at home - save the VAT with homecare companies they are often cheaper.
Fertility 2 U

Also have a look at the sticky thread at the top of the IVF board for suggestions - ''Where to buy cheap drugs''


----------

